# Hobbies besides golf?



## DannyOT (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sat here watching it absolutely peeing it down outside with no desire to go and play golf and I am bored to death.

Golf is pretty much my only hobby at the moment and whilst not being able to play, I'm struggling to keep myself occupied. I used to be big into computer games but I can't play them for longer than an hour without getting bored of them.

What do you all do besides golf?


----------



## golfdub (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a very serious about my poker, I try to play about 150-200 games a week in between work, kids, misses and golf 
Some of my mates play professionally and make me cry when you see them winning a few million a year ;( ;( ;(

Some of the biggest poker players were ex-gamers, give it go.


----------



## Jay Nause (Jun 22, 2012)

programme music on the computer , dj , play in a band and watch golf or read about it


----------



## Jay Nause (Jun 22, 2012)

golfdub said:



			I'm a very serious about my poker, I try to play about 150-200 games a week in between work, kids, misses and golf 
Some of my mates play professionally and make me cry when you see them winning a few million a year ;( ;( ;(

Some of the biggest poker players were ex-gamers, give it go.
		
Click to expand...

online im guessing?


----------



## mikee247 (Jun 22, 2012)

I run hit the gym or play cricket but again can be frustrated by our fabulous weather!!  Have 3 young kids and that keeps you busy!


----------



## Shanks a lot! (Jun 22, 2012)

I like to play guitar and videogames when it's chucking it down!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 22, 2012)

I help run a large amateur football club

Play keyboard

Photography

Pencil drawing

Goad Oddsocks in any spare time


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 22, 2012)

Guitar 

Reading about golf

Before golf it was fishing and live band, bass guitar heavy rock


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a Hell's Granny blatting around on my motorbike - needs decent weather to enjoy it really.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 22, 2012)

Most free time away from work, golf and the family is spent in the garage working on project cars that I do through the year. 
That or fixing whichever of the current cars have issues.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2012)

Drink.... Girls.

Shooting, just taken up sea fishing .


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 22, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Drink.... Girls, Shooting  .

Click to expand...

Surely that's the correct order Patrick?


----------



## granters (Jun 22, 2012)

I was heavily into fly fishing for trout and salmon before the golf bug bit again. Just no time for it anymore. Used to tie flies every day and sell a few. Golf's plenty to keep me occupied now though


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooking
Shopping
Far too in touch with my feminine side 
Trying to get Smiffy to practice.
Photography


----------



## louise_a (Jun 22, 2012)

I like walking and birdwatching, neither of which help whe nthere is no golf because of the weather, I have spent the day vegetating, its not good.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 22, 2012)

Open top motoring. In fact I'm just back from a run out. It ain't raining here!


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Another guitar player here. Anything from classical to heavy metal but no country & western, yee haa.


----------



## Deke (Jun 22, 2012)

I am into mixed martial arts,making electronic music,photography,bushcraft,kettle bell lifting,occasional djing,and the odd drinking session.Phew,that covers most of my spare time apart from golf!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 22, 2012)

Do a bit of photography when the weather is kind, enjoy cooking, do a mean green thai curry, growing my own chillis, fling the weights around to keep fit, my garage is my gym, play world of tanks on the PC, read golf mags and stuff online, fitness mags and stuff online, photography stuff and watch a bit of TV


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 22, 2012)

Hill walking and gardening.
I do a voluntary weekly session teaching primary school kids gardening.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2012)

Bit of fishing. Member of two local clubs (they're only peanuts to join) and like nothing better than to get up the lake at first light and do a spot of Tench or Carp fishing. Just waiting for the weather to improve and I'll be chopping up my luncheon meat, cutting up my croutons and playing with my boilies.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Bit of fishing. Member of two local clubs (they're only peanuts to join) and like nothing better than to get up the lake at first light and do a spot of Tench or Carp fishing. Just waiting for the weather to improve and I'll be chopping up my luncheon meat, cutting up my croutons and playing with my boilies.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget your nuts


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Bit of fishing. Member of two local clubs (they're only peanuts to join) and like nothing better than to get up the lake at first light and do a spot of Tench or Carp fishing. Just waiting for the weather to improve and I'll be chopping up my luncheon meat, cutting up my croutons and playing with my boilies.
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			Don't forget your nuts
		
Click to expand...

We know he's nuts... but good idea to remind him


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

I play computer games and make user generated content.

Just recently finished a database for FM2012


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 22, 2012)

Fm2012! I playing cm02-03 for a bit of retro gaming!

Makes me wonder how some fit golf in!

With the wife and two girls free time is limited, so golf is about it. Like my ps3 but that's broke hence digging out out the old laptop and champ man.

Skiing once a year doesn't really qualify for another hobbie really!


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 22, 2012)

Do a little twinging n twanging on my guitar ,not brilliant but can knock a couple tracks out in tune,also enjoy getting out on my road bike no matter what the weather is like:ears:


----------



## Chuzzlewit (Jun 22, 2012)

Jay Nause said:



			programme music on the computer , dj , play in a band and watch golf or read about it
		
Click to expand...

You stole my answer :thup: what kindof music you play?

Oh and I can play the trombone as well!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2012)

Nothing - golf is all encompassing. Get to the odd Fulham game or Surrey match but as I can't drink anymore I jacked the darts and pool in. Too old for playing footie


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Don't forget your nuts
		
Click to expand...

They are banned on the waters I fish


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 23, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			Fm2012! I playing cm02-03
		
Click to expand...

My first football manager game! oh the days 

I am also running a signup (putting forum people in my game save and telling them how they do) for the SI forum. Using my custom database and starting in the lowest playable division.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 23, 2012)

Squash
Tennis
Football
Boxing
Bowling
Baseball
....and some athletics









Isn't the Wii great


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'll be chopping up my luncheon meat, cutting up my croutons and playing with my boilies.
		
Click to expand...



So thats your lunch sorted!


----------



## CliveW (Jun 23, 2012)

granters said:



			I was heavily into fly fishing for trout and salmon before the golf bug bit again. Just no time for it anymore. Used to tie flies every day and sell a few. Golf's plenty to keep me occupied now though
		
Click to expand...

I just can't get excited about fishing. My partner owns a salmon beat on the River Tay so I could go every day in the season if I wanted.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jun 23, 2012)

Playing 5 a side football (at 52 )
Reading golf stuff


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2012)

Still playing 5 a side footy at 41 and 18 stone!!

Reading (but can't get enough in) mainly history magazines and books. Favourite authors are Jeffrey Deaver,Matthew Reilly, used to like Robert Ludlum and Tom Clancy.

I would love to do a open university degree in diplomatic History, but I may have to wait until I retire.

LFC season ticket holder, done about 70 english grounds, over 30 abroad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2012)

Golf  is the only sport I play, with have 2 young kids its hard to fit another one in.

I go the Liverpool games at home and the odd occasional away game, I used to go home and away until the kids came along.

I also love horse racing aswell which can be expensive at times.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing - golf is all encompassing.
		
Click to expand...

Really??????
oo:


----------



## granters (Jun 23, 2012)

CliveW said:



			I just can't get excited about fishing. My partner owns a salmon beat on the River Tay so I could go every day in the season if I wanted.

Click to expand...

Blimey, that's like a dream to me. Did most of my fishing on the Tay and tummel. Will always be a fisherman, really miss it sometimes but it's that or golf. Still take the rods on holiday. Which beat is it you have access to?


----------



## CliveW (Jun 23, 2012)

Just down from Dunkeld.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 23, 2012)

Was boxing 7 days a week 24 hours a day lol until I gave it up last year and started playing golf...

Other current activities are weight training 4 days a week which plays havoc on the golf when my bodys tired and football 2 a week with 4 or more sessions of golf a week thrown in and a job...

No wonder im fooked all the time!!!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 23, 2012)

Singer songwriter. Dylan, Cohen type stuff.
Classical guitar
Macro photography
Water colours (botanical)
fly fishing.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2012)

Sitting at home and rotting.........

Seriously though, if the course is open I'll play - anything to get out of decorating.........

Apart from Golf and the Forum I ain't really got time for much else....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2012)

My kids take up most of my time outside of the irregular old I get to play, mrs rooter is due our 3rd in 4 days time, so that's even less time for golf!

Am a trained chef from before I got into IT, so still enjoy cooking. I am an armchair sports fan though, will wath anything from footy, rugby, f1, moto gp, snooker, darts, racing etc etc.. Used to play rugby and cricket to a fairly decent level until my knees gave up and also used to race motorbikes in road racing endurance...


----------



## Shaunmg (Jun 26, 2012)

Football and Rugby league fan. Liverpool and St.Helens, mostly armchair or pub these days Iâ€™m afraid. I like to go to the local pub twice a week. I was a keen angler, but golf has put paid to that. Now I just fish for trout on my trips to Ireland to my brotherâ€™s house in Mayo, 3 or 4 times a year

I am a keen gardener, I have large greenhouse and up to two years ago I used to exhibit in the local flower shows. With quite a few first prizes to show for it. Again golf has ended my exhibiting.

I hope to retire or semi retire soon, so perhaps I can take it all up again. Err! who am I kidding. More Golf I think.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 26, 2012)

Playing guitar (though I've not done this for a while)
Listening to music
Weight training at the Gym (getting a bit addicted to the next day aches again!)

Watching: American Football, football, Rugby (the proper gentleman's one, though I've been known to watch the northerners version on occasion ), F1 and most other sports.

I'd like to get back into coaching and/or playing American football again, but it's too time consuming and doesn't leave enough time for golf.


----------



## tagnut69 (Jun 26, 2012)

Fishin, shootin and ridin me bike


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 26, 2012)

I've run a fan club for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers for the last 28 years and run their website BUCPOWER.COM.    Never hurts to have the odd billionaires in the form of Bryan and Joel Glazer of Man Utd ownership as friends!


----------



## theWOAT (Jun 26, 2012)

Cycling and watching American sports, for my sins I'm a Cubs fan, I mean I already have it bad enough following England in football, but Cubs trump their pain, been looking for a headcover from them, but can't be bothered importing, when I'm over there I'll pick a few up.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 26, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Goad Oddsocks in any spare time
		
Click to expand...

funny you say that, i was going to say i give the hybrid some stick...


----------



## PPE (Jun 26, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Playing guitar (though I've not done this for a while)
Listening to music
Weight training at the Gym (getting a bit addicted to the next day aches again!)

Watching: American Football, football, Rugby (the proper gentleman's one, though I've been known to watch the northerners version on occasion ), F1 and most other sports.

I'd like to get back into coaching and/or playing American football again, but it's too time consuming and doesn't leave enough time for golf.
		
Click to expand...

Two of my best mates (who I also play golf with) used to play for the Redditch Arrows and one now coaches the Birmingham Bulls mate if you're interested?

Hobbies for me, 7 week old baby boy......nuff said!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 26, 2012)

PPE said:



			Two of my best mates (who I also play golf with) used to play for the Redditch Arrows and one now coaches the Birmingham Bulls mate if you're interested?

Hobbies for me, 7 week old baby boy......nuff said!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, it's not the lack of team which is an issue. I have a coaching job if I want it at the Bristol Aztecs, who I used to play for, but it's just the time and cost of driving to bristol twice a week.

I also know a few guys who run the team in Gloucester, so that's an option, but it's a 10 month out of the year commitment.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 26, 2012)

Bristol Aztecs - do you know Alex Howells?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 26, 2012)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Bristol Aztecs - do you know Alex Howells?
		
Click to expand...

I know of him, but I don't think I've ever met him. A lot of my older team mates know him though.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 26, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Was boxing 7 days a week 24 hours a day lol until I gave it up last year and started playing golf...

Other current activities are weight training 4 days a week which plays havoc on the golf when my bodys tired and football 2 a week with 4 or more sessions of golf a week thrown in and a job...

No wonder im fooked all the time!!!
		
Click to expand...


Remind me never to piss you off and if I have in the past I'm very very very sorry!!!!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 26, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I know of him, but I don't think I've ever met him. A lot of my older team mates know him though.
		
Click to expand...

He's another Buccaneer fan.  He writes for the BUCPOWER.COM website I run.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 26, 2012)

Paul_Stewart said:



			He's another Buccaneer fan.  He writes for the BUCPOWER.COM website I run.
		
Click to expand...

Poor bloke 

There's a few Buc's fans at the 'Tecs.

Can you give an unbiased opinion of Winslow Jr. I know he has bad knees, but the Hawks were thin at TE so he could be a decent signing for us. Heard he can be a bit of a diva, but we paid nothing for him and Pete Carroll shows no mercy with stuff like that so he'll be shown the door if he's not "in"


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 26, 2012)

Winslow was traded for a conditional 7th round pick based on playing time and receptions this season.  He's an ******** off the field, trains when he wants, blocks if he can be bothered and only cares about his stats.  And he uses his dodgy knees as an excuse for everything.  The Bucs couldn't wait to get rid of him this off season.  When I was at training camp at Pennyhill Park last October before the Wembley game, there were two players I was warned to stay away from, Aqib Talib and Winslow.   And the rest of the team tended to stay away from him too.  Nice numbers, locker room cancer.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm into unpaid taxi driving for my daughter.

Football took up 4days a week for best part of 23years so don't feel any need to fill my spare time with anything else anymore


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2012)

Robobum said:



			I'm into unpaid taxi driving for my daughter.

Football took up 4days a week for best part of 23years so don't feel any need to fill my spare time with anything else anymore
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Designing golf related products is what I do for a hobby! It mainly realtes to my degree that im studying, Product Design, but I have had some fun coming up with new concepts for putters, irons etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2012)

theWOAT said:



			Cycling and watching American sports, for my sins I'm a Cubs fan, I mean I already have it bad enough following England in football, but Cubs trump their pain, been looking for a headcover from them, but can't be bothered importing, when I'm over there I'll pick a few up.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Chicago cubs? If so, Im going to see Liverpool play in Boston and Baltimore in a few weeks, but will also be going to Chicago for 5 nights, so can look out for you.

LB


----------



## Heidi (Jun 26, 2012)

golf golf golf golf golf
then when not golfing - making cakes (pic attached!), bit of a fan of hillwalking but the OMID is a bit lame at the mo - he needs an op so we dont get out walking much, swimming, reading, sleeping (can sleep for scotland) and buying stuff for my first nephew who is almost two weeks old (pic attached)!

Also love the theatre - used to be in an amdram group - but adore going to the theatre/films and such like.

and did i mention sleeping? zzzz


----------



## CMAC (Jun 27, 2012)

After golf I spend about 85% of my income on booze, women, gambling and fags, the rest I fritter away!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 27, 2012)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Winslow was traded for a conditional 7th round pick based on playing time and receptions this season.  He's an ******** off the field, trains when he wants, blocks if he can be bothered and only cares about his stats.  And he uses his dodgy knees as an excuse for everything.  The Bucs couldn't wait to get rid of him this off season.  When I was at training camp at Pennyhill Park last October before the Wembley game, there were two players I was warned to stay away from, Aqib Talib and Winslow.   And the rest of the team tended to stay away from him too.  Nice numbers, locker room cancer.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, we paid nothing for him. Pete Carroll has cut plenty of "his guys" when they weren't team players and were lazy, so I have no doubt he'll do the same if Winslow starts to have a negative impact on the locker room, he can be pretty ruthless. If you don't believe in his philosophy, you're gone. What you've just told me is nothing I haven't heard before, so if I know, it the coaches know it. If he can grow up a bit and produce the numbers he has the last 5 or 6 years, then great; if he chooses to become a diva and put himself before the team, they'll cut him.


----------



## bernix (Jun 27, 2012)

Bridge 2-3 nights a week
hill walking
cooking
watching sports on telly (baseball - i'm a cubs fan, too)
crosswords and a pint at the pub


----------

